# WhiTTe Rose 1/12 (26/01/12)



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

After closing our 2011 campaign last Thursday we will recommence in 2012 with a curry night on Thursday 26th January meeting at 7:30 (note earlier meet time from now on) at our usual meeting place - Xscape Castleford.

The venue planned is 'Déjà Vu' - located within Milford Hall, South Milford LS25 5DR

See ya there!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We might have a pop down


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

Be great to see the Toon Army down in civilisation!


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Should be good for us, only question is should i get the tts out or use the A3?????? :mrgreen:


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Should be good for me too.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

I live near Bradford, is this the closest meet?

Cheers


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

TondyTT said:


> I live near Bradford, is this the closest meet?
> 
> Cheers


I think so mate, whereabouts are you? Castleford is just a short drive up the road really and we always have a good night out.


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

TondyTT said:


> I live near Bradford, is this the closest meet?
> 
> Cheers


It is and is really close to you, i work in Bradford shoot of home to Huddersfield then back to Castleford for the meets

Jontymo


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

It is the one and only Yorkshire meet unless you want to organise another? Come along and meet the guys ( & gals sometimes)


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Will try my best to make it to one, although I work weekends and until 7.15 during the week. Anyone going for a cheeky hour skiing whilst you're there?


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

On the 28th January we may be skiing outside! Shud be ok with quattro tho! :lol:


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey guys,

Im new on here but from Wakefield

Can I tag along, where abouts do you meet in Xscape?

Thanks, James


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

holla_j said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Im new on here but from Wakefield
> 
> ...


Hi James, I'm sure Mark the organizer (2sprintfast) won't mind me saying sure the more the merrier 

We tend to meet the opposite end of the car park facing the entrance to Xscape, right at the far end where not many other people park. Just look out for the other TTs, I tend to be there first and will be in a condor grey Mk 2.

Phil


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

Awesome, hopefully see you there!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

In the car park back near to the roundabout...


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

So, any of you lot want to make the trip down to the East Mids meet next week?

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=255957


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

Wud av mate but I'm working! :?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

The above map looks like a boat.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

kingcutter said:


> The above map looks like a boat.


Blimey, kingcutter's back!!! How's things fella - still driving a Beemer?

Oh and you're right about the boat :lol: :wink:


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Lol you would not believe what I drive now,my passion for 4 wheels has transferred to a passion for two wheels so I need something practical to move them in. :?


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Missed the last few but as we're back on the curry run again I'll be there.
Tara for now, Stu.


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

Awesome night tonight guys, can't wait till next time!

"next time more petrol, less fire"


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Good to meet the new faces last night had a great night apart from a close encounter with a gritter near Wetherby . [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> Good to meet the new faces last night had a great night apart from a close encounter with a gritter near Wetherby . [smiley=argue.gif]


Thanks again fro dropping off my back issues. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

Another top nite boys (and Gal) great to have Mr & Mrs Wallsendmag along (taking the club seriously!) along with new boy 'holla-j'! Hope his brakes have cooled down - that smoke coming off them in big clouds big not look good! (well it did LOOK good - just didn't seem right! Discs looked at bit like this  )

Other TTroopers included (if I can remember!?) NEM, Darthhawkeye, phil3012, SVStu & toot3954 !

The drive out was good on a remarkably warm night (just lulled us into a false sense of secuirity for this week!)

The food was 'good' but the general feeling was that The Cumin Lounge gets our vote!

Next meet Thursday 23rd Feb &:30 (usual meeting place) with a drive to a chippy! (possibly Wetherby Whaler?)


----------

